# mini meat breeds?



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a FF NDG who doesn't have a great confirmation and while her breeding its very good, her udder is small and meaty. I'm thinking about breeding her again just to see if her dairy genetics wake up more the second time around, if they don't she'll just be a pet. I don't want to pay the stud fee for a NDG, and even if it were free I'd feel badly about registering any offspring since she's not a great specimen... She's tiny so I can't bred her to a smallish boar type, it would need to be a mini. Any ideas? I'll in OH...


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Maybe try a pygmy buck?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Your only choice would be a Pygmy buck.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Does should not be bred to a larger breed buck, it should always be that the buck is smaller. Some does are okay, but quite often it makes for a very painful and hearbreaking delivery.

Pygmies originated as a miniature meat breed.

What is her diet?


----------



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

She's out on pasture during the day. The pasture is still developing goat browse, but there are rose bushes and brushy things the goats eat besides graze. She's milked twice a day and given goat chow (all she'll eat) and she has access to loose minerals and hay at night. There's hay out with her in the pasture too. 

I understand about the buck not being larger, goats aren't like horses - the fetus doesn't grow based on Mom's size...


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree with above pygmy or ND buck only. And, yes second time her udder should improve. As for small, how small -height and weight? Did you have her as a kid? I ask because I had one doe who had gotten cocci but not super noticeable -unlike her brother. They went down hill fast! Treated and they were fine but 1 never attained full height after that. She went to a pet home. Even though they may be stunted from something like that, they still have the genetics to be normal-BUT with a doe genetics or not I couldn't let this one get bred.


----------



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

I got her a week after her FF. She was a bottle baby, her single kid looked tiny but healthy. She was letting all the bottle babies nurse off her.

I use a pellet wormer, and her eyelids are a nice dark pink...


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

HonestOmnivore said:


> I got her a week after her FF. She was a bottle baby, her single kid looked tiny but healthy. She was letting all the bottle babies nurse off her.
> 
> I use a pellet wormer, and her eyelids are a nice dark pink...


You might wanna keep breeding her and selling her babies for pets so you can keep her as a nursemaid! Does that let orphans nurse can be worth their weight in gold since they are few and far between.


----------

